# Einrichten eines WLAN-Netzwerkes im Studentenwohnheim



## volkanx50 (7. November 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Versuche das Thema schon seit längerer Zeit zu lösen, aber krieg es irgendwie nicht hin.
Habe folgendes Problem:
Wir beziehen hier im Wohnheim unser Internet von der Uni. Haben eine Buchse im Zimmer und ein Ethernet-Kabel. Um überhaupt ins Internet zu gelangen, mussten wir zu Anfang den 802.1x-Authentifizierungs-Dienst starten (Dienste -> Automatische Konfiguration (verkabelt) starten und auf automatisch stellen -> unter LAN-Einstellungen bei Netzwerkauthentifizierung Geschützes EAP -> unter LAN-Einstellungen bei Authentifizierungsmethode Gesichertes Kennwort wählen -> unter LAN-Einstellung bei Authentifizierungsmodus Benutzerauthentifizierung wählen). Außerdem mussten wir einstellen, dass die IP-Adresse automatisch bezogen wird, ebenso wie DNS. Wenn man nun das Kabel eingesteckt hat, erschien eine Eingabe-Maske, in der man seine Daten vom Hochschulrechenzentrum eingeben muss. Das ganze nannte sich Wurzelzertifikat der Deutschen Telekom AG.

Und fertig, nun kann man per Kabel in's Internet. Dies bringt mir allerdings nicht sehr viel, da ich zwei Laptops habe, eine PS3 und auch ein Iphone. Daher wollte ich eben WLAN im Zimmer haben (ist auch sehr praktisch, da das Zimmer nur 18 m² klein ist).

Habe mir den Router von TP Link (TL-WR741ND) bestellt (ohne integriertes Modem). Die Software schlägt mir vor, eine statische IP einzustellen. In der Netzwerkordnung steht allerdings, dass der Router seine eigene IP-Adresse per DHCP aus dem Wohnheimnetzwerk zu beziehen hat.

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, muss ich in den Router ja keine Anmeldedaten angeben (PPOE oder PPTP), da dies ja durch das Wurzelzertifikat der Telekom geschieht. Was mache ich also falsch? Weder über Dynamische IP noch über statische komme ich in's Internet. Zum Netzwerk verbinden geht logischerweise. Ach und die MAC des Laptops habe ich auch im Router eingetragen. Bitte um dringende Hilfe und vielen Dank

PS: Habe nun auch DD-WRT draufgespielt, um die IEEE802.1x-Authentifizierung zu ermöglichen, bin aber leider noch immer nicht weiter gekommen..


----------

